
Having your smartphone nearby takes a toll on your thinking - buttscicles
https://hbr.org/2018/03/having-your-smartphone-nearby-takes-a-toll-on-your-thinking
======
karmakaze
> Importantly, all phones had sound alerts and vibration turned off, so the
> participants couldn’t be interrupted by notifications.

Importantly, this is the flaw in the experiment's design. With notifications
enabled, as is the norm, people wouldn't wonder if they are missing
notifications and may have done as well regardless.

